# Weekly competition 2010-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 F2 U F' U R' U' R U'
*2. *R2 F2 R U2 R' U R' F' R U'
*3. *R F2 U' R2 U' F U' F2 R2 U2
*4. *R U R2 F' R' U2 R' U' R2
*5. *F' R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L U B2 L2 U2 R' F' R D' B' F U' B R B2 D R2 U'
*2. *B F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F L' D2 B' F2 L' F' L' D2 R' D' U2
*3. *D F2 U B' D' R F' L U2 B2 R' B L R' B2 R F2
*4. *L2 U' L2 U' F' D U2 R2 B' F' R' D2 F2 U F2 L2 R U'
*5. *F2 U2 L' B2 D B2 R2 D2 U B' R F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' D' U' L' Uw' U' B Rw Uw2 Fw2 Rw' U' R2 B' F2 Uw' B2 D L' Uw' U' F2 D' Fw' F' D' Fw2 D F2 Uw U Rw R' F2 D' U2 Rw' R2 D' F
*2. *L2 Rw Uw' Rw' F2 L' B Fw2 D F Uw B' Fw2 Rw R' Fw' F2 D Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw' U' B F' Uw2 Fw' D2 U R2 B' F' D2 R' D' Fw Uw R2 Uw2 U'
*3. *D' U' F L2 Rw Fw2 D Fw' Uw2 L' D2 Uw2 Rw' D' Uw Fw2 Rw Uw' B2 L B2 F2 D2 Fw L' Fw' Uw U2 B Uw2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B2 Uw' R F D2
*4. *Uw' R2 D' Rw2 B Uw L Rw D U B D2 L2 Fw L' Fw Rw B L D Fw2 U2 B Uw2 L Uw2 R D Uw' Rw' U2 F2 D2 U L Rw' D' B2 Uw2 Rw'
*5. *U' B2 U R2 B F D' Uw2 B' Uw Rw2 D' Uw B' Fw' R2 Fw U2 F2 L' B2 F' R' D' Fw2 L2 B2 L R' F D' U2 L2 Rw B F' Rw' D L' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' R' B L2 U2 Fw Rw' B2 Uw' U' B Uw' R2 Fw Lw D F Dw' R Bw2 Dw' Uw2 F2 Rw' Dw' Lw' B2 F' Uw U Rw B L' Fw' Lw' B2 Bw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D2 L' Lw D' L2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 B' F Dw' Fw2 U' Rw2 D Fw2 R' D2 Lw'
*2. *Dw' L2 U' Lw2 Rw' R D Dw' Uw Lw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' L' D2 Fw2 Uw' F U2 B L2 Uw Bw' F2 Lw Dw2 Lw B2 Lw Dw2 Bw F2 Uw L' R2 Uw2 F U' B' U L Rw' R' F' R B2 D2 Dw' U' Fw2 L' Dw' F L Lw B2 Uw F' Rw R
*3. *D R2 F' Dw' Bw Lw' D2 Dw2 U' Lw R2 B Fw2 F' L2 Lw Rw' Dw' Uw U F' D2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' Rw' B2 Lw' U F2 U' L2 Uw B2 Bw' Dw' Bw' L D' Bw Uw B Lw2 Uw2 F2 Dw Rw D' L2 Rw F' U' Bw' U2 Lw' Uw2 Rw' R' Dw'
*4. *Bw' L Uw' U' Lw U2 L2 Dw' L Rw2 D' Dw' Lw' D U' B' Dw2 U F' R' D2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 Dw' B Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw F' Lw' R Dw' U B' Lw Rw2 R' Uw2 L2 Lw' Rw D Bw' L2 Fw2 F' Lw U Rw' Uw U2 Bw Dw2 U B' L
*5. *Rw2 D2 Dw Uw2 L' Lw' R Uw2 Fw2 Rw' B Bw2 Dw' Fw2 F2 L' B' F U Bw Rw Dw' Uw2 F' Uw' U2 B2 Bw Fw Lw2 B2 Bw2 F L2 Dw' Uw2 U2 L2 Uw Lw' U2 R' D2 U Lw' Uw2 R2 Uw Rw Fw' Dw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 U L2 Rw Dw Bw2 Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *R 2F R2 F2 2R B2 U 2B' U2 3R2 2R 3F' D' 2L2 2F2 3U L' 3R2 B2 3R' F' 2U' U R2 2B R' 3F L U2 B' 3U' 3F F 3U' 3F2 3U' 2R' B' 2B' 3F F' 3U' 2U 2R2 2F2 3U L' B F' R2 U L 3F2 L2 2B 3F' 2R2 R' 2B' 2F 2U' U' B' 3U2 2U B 2B' 2F U' L 2R R2 D' L2 B' 2B' F' D2 3U' 2R
*2. *2B R2 3F2 2F' 2D' B2 L' 2L2 2R B U 2L2 R B' 2L2 2R 3U2 2B' 3R2 3U 2B F 2U 2R2 B 2B' 2F2 R' 2U2 L R' D 2U 2B 3U2 B' 3U 3R2 2U' R' 3U2 2L 2R2 3F 2U 3F' 2R' 2D 2R D2 3U2 2U F' R2 2F 2L' F2 L' D2 2B F2 2D 2B' 2R' 2F' 2L' R F2 R2 B' R 2U' L' U 3R' R B2 F L 2B2
*3. *3R' 2D 2F2 L 3U 3F2 3U2 2R' 2B 2L2 2R' B F2 2D R 2B2 D' 3F F 3R D' 2D 2B 2D' 3R2 R' 3U 2L 3R 3F 2F2 F' R2 2F' R2 F 3U' 3R 2B 3F2 2L' U 2R B2 L 3U2 B 3R 2B 2F2 2D2 F2 D2 3R2 3F' 2F 2D2 2F' 2U L 3U 3F 2R2 B' L 3R 2D' 2U B' 3R' 2B 2F' L 2F' D' 3R' 3F 2F F U2
*4. *2L' 2R' 2F' R2 2B 3U2 2U B2 F 2U B2 2B 2L' 2U2 2B2 3R 2R F' U' B' 2B2 2F 3R2 2F2 3U 2R' 2F2 2D 3U' 2U2 2R' 2F2 L2 3R2 2D' 2L' 2U 2B' F 2U' B 2B' 3R2 3F2 3R' 2B2 2R2 U 2R2 2B F' 2R2 3U' 2L2 2D2 B 2B' L' B2 3R 2U' U2 3F 2F F 3R D' B 3U 2U 2F' 3R D 2L2 B 2B' 2R 2D 3R U'
*5. *D2 F2 L2 2B' D 3R D 2D U 2L2 2F' D' 2D 3R2 2F2 D' 2L 2D U2 2R D2 2F' D2 2D 3U 2U2 U2 B' 3F2 2D2 3R' D2 2R2 U' F 2D' 2F2 F2 2L' 2R D2 2F 2D2 B2 2F' 3R' B' F 2D 2B2 D' 3R' U2 2F D R' 2D 3F2 L2 B' F2 3R' F 3R 2F2 D' 3R' B F' U' R 2U B2 2B' 2U' 2B2 2F 2D 2L' R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 2L2 3L2 3R' 2D 2B' D2 2F' L' R2 3B' 3D L2 D2 2D2 U' 2B2 U2 B2 2L2 D F 3R2 2B2 F R' D' B2 F 3D' 2F R 2F' D' 3D 3U2 L' U R' U' 2B2 3F 2U2 2B' 3B2 3F 2F D 2L 3F 2F 2R2 3B 3F' L' 2B' R' 2D' 3R2 3B2 3F' U2 3L 3D2 2R2 2D2 F D' U2 L2 2L 3F' 2L B' D2 R D' 2D 3U' 2F2 2R' 3D' 3U' 2F 2L' R' B' 2B2 2U R' D' L2 B2 2B2 F' L2 3U2 2R2 2U L
*2. *3R 3U 2F2 2L2 3U B' D 3D2 F' D2 3U2 2R2 3D2 B' 3F2 2U2 B' 3B2 L' 2L 2D2 3L 3B' L 3L2 3D' 3U 2U2 U' B' 3B2 3U 3B' R' 3F 2L2 3U 3L2 D 2D' 3U U 3R 2B' L' 3R' F D' R' 2B' 3B2 3D L 3L2 3R' R' U' 2F2 3R2 2F 3D' 3U L2 2D2 3F2 F 2R2 2B D 2U2 3B D2 2F2 R' B' 3B' 3F 2F F D' 3D 3U' 2B' 2R 3F2 2L' 2R2 2U2 2L 3R' D2 2R' B2 L 3F2 R2 2U' 3L' 3R R
*3. *D' U2 2R 2B2 3F 2F' D 2U U' L2 2R' 2D2 3L' 2D2 2U2 R' 3D2 3U2 2F' 3U' L' B' 3F2 F 3R' 3D' L' R' 2B2 2F 3D 2R' 2D' B 2B2 2U2 2B' R F L2 2L 2R 2B R' 3D2 B' 3D2 3B F 3D2 3U L2 3U' U2 B' 2B' F2 3R 2B' F 3R2 3U' 2B 3D2 2U' 3R D2 3D2 3F' D2 U 2L' 2B 2U2 R U' 3L 2F2 2R2 3B2 2F2 3U2 3L 2U U' L' 3U 3F' 2F 3L2 3R2 2D' 3R 2R2 2U L 2B F2 3L2 3U'
*4. *2R2 3F 3U' L 3D2 3B L 2U L' 3D2 2U 3B 3F2 2R 3U' 3F2 2L 3R 3D' 2U' 3R' 2B2 L2 3D2 3R' 2F 3R2 3D 3B' 2D2 L2 3B' U 3B F' R B 2L' B2 2U' R 3U2 3B2 2U2 3F' F2 3R2 3F' 3U' 3L' 2R' D' 3R U 2F R' 3U2 2F' D2 L 3D2 B' R 3U' U F' 3R2 2R B' 3R' R2 B2 3D2 3U' F' 2R2 B 3U2 3L2 3B2 3D' B 3D' 2U2 2R' D2 2F' 2U 2L2 3B F' L 2B 2U2 2L2 3L2 2R2 R B 3F
*5. *3U' 2U 3R' B2 R' 3F2 L' 3F 2R F 3R' 2B' F2 2U 3L2 D2 L 2B' 3F 3L' 3U R2 B 3F' 3U2 2U2 R F 2U B' U 3L2 2D' 3U2 2L D2 3B L' 3R' 2R' B L 2B' 3F' R' B L' R2 2F L2 3R2 R 3B2 3F L' 2R' R2 3B 3D 2B2 F2 3U2 2U2 2F2 2R' 3F 2D' 3U' B2 2B 3F2 L' 3U F2 L2 R2 3D2 3F2 2U2 3R' 2R2 3D 3U B 2F F' 3U' L 2R' D F' 2D2 3R' 2U U 3B L 2R' B 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 U F' R' F' R F' R2
*2. *R2 U R' F' R U2 F' U' R'
*3. *R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U F2 D' L D' U' B D' B L2 U F2 R' F' U2 L' U2
*2. *L B2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 L B L R' U2 L2 B2 F D2 U
*3. *R2 D' L' B U F2 L' F' D' L2 D' R2 B R2 U' L' D2 F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 F D' U L2 R F L Rw' B' R2 Uw2 U2 F' Uw' U B Fw' Uw L U B' Fw R' D2 L' R Uw F' L B' F Rw R' D' Uw B D' Uw2
*2. *U L' Rw' Fw L Rw' R2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw B F' Rw B' Rw' R D2 U2 F2 L R2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 R' B' Fw Rw2 R' D' L Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw' U' R2
*3. *D' L2 R2 D Uw L' U Rw' R2 B2 D Rw' R' Uw2 B2 Uw' R Fw2 F2 Rw B Fw2 Rw R2 D Rw2 U2 R2 F' Rw' Fw2 F2 L Rw2 B' Uw' Fw' D B2 Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' B2 Bw2 Rw2 R D2 U' Bw' Fw' R2 U Rw' U R Fw' Rw' R' Fw' L' Rw2 R Uw Bw R Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 F R Bw F2 D' Bw Fw2 F2 Uw2 U L B U2 L2 Lw2 D Dw2 Uw U' L2 D' U' L' Rw R' Uw2 Rw' F L2 U2 L'
*2. *F' Dw' U L Lw R2 Uw B' F' U' R2 Dw Bw2 Dw' L' R' U2 L2 Rw Bw2 F2 L D Uw U Bw F U2 B L U B2 R U2 B2 Bw' Lw2 Dw Lw Fw' Dw2 U Bw2 R2 Dw' Lw' D B' L Bw2 L F' R' Uw' L2 Lw2 R' F Lw Bw
*3. *Fw2 Rw D2 Dw' Bw L' Lw2 B2 L R F Rw2 R' Uw' U2 L' Fw2 D2 Dw' R2 D Lw' Uw' F' L2 U Rw' B Bw' F Uw Bw F Uw' B' Lw2 R' Fw2 F Dw' U Bw' D2 Uw2 F' Dw2 R' Bw2 U B2 Dw2 Uw F2 Lw Rw Fw D2 B Bw Rw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 F' U' B U2 R' D U2 R2 U2 L F2 L' B' U2 L2 U'
*2. *L2 F2 D F2 D B' R' D2 R' F' U R B2 U2 B' F' L2 R2
*3. *R B2 D' L R' U B' L2 B' F' D' U B' D F L' D R'
*4. *F' R D L B2 D F D' L R2 B2 F D R2 B2 D B2 U'
*5. *F' D R2 F' L' U' F2 U' B' D B2 R' F' L2 F2 D2 F R'
*6. *L D' B' D F' R2 B U' L D2 R2 D2 L B' D U L2
*7. *B' L' R' U2 B' U B2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 B U B2 F2 L' F
*8. *L D2 B F2 D' B' R D L U2 B' L' U2 F U2 F2 U
*9. *U' F2 L' R' U L2 F2 R U2 R U F' D U' B' F2 D U'
*10. *L2 B D2 F' U' F2 L' F2 L B2 R U' F2 U2 R' D B' U2
*11. *L2 D U2 R D' L D' R' U' L2 R' B' U' F D2 B' U2 R2 U'
*12. *F' R' F2 D L2 B2 R D2 B' L' F L' B U R B2 F
*13. *L B F' D' R U2 L' D2 B D U L2 U2 B' R' U B2 D'
*14. *L' B' R' B' F U B U L2 D R' F L2 U' L2 B R' U2
*15. *D' R2 U B' D U' F U F' U2 L B2 L B' F' U R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F L R2 B U2 B' D' R D' L' D2 F R F R2 D2 B2 U
*2. *L' U R' B' R2 F' D U R2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R' F L2 R
*3. *R2 U F2 U2 R' B' U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B R F' L U'
*4. *F L' B' D' F2 D R F2 D R' B2 D' R U' L2 F2 U R'
*5. *U L2 F2 D B2 F' U2 B L' U F D U L2 F R2 D2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' D2 F2 D' R' U' L2 U' L' B D R B2 R' F2 R2 D2 F
*2. *U R' B' L' B' L2 U F' L D' L' D2 R' F' L U R2 U'
*3. *D' F R' B' U F2 R2 F L B2 L2 U B D2 U' B R2
*4. *R2 D2 B' R D2 R' U' L' B L F2 R' U2 F' D2 L' B2 D
*5. *L' D2 R' U' B2 F L U B2 D' B' F2 R2 F D B' L U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' D B F D2 B2 D' F2 D R D2 L F' U B' L' F2
*2. *L B' R B' R2 F R' F2 U2 F R D2 L' U R2 B' L' R'
*3. *D' F2 D' U' L U2 B' U B2 R B2 D R B2 U2 L F' U2
*4. *R F R2 U' L' R2 D' L2 F' R2 D2 B L U2 F D R U2
*5. *B2 U L B F2 D B2 D B2 U R D' R2 B' F U2 L U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' F D' F' L' D L2 R U2 F' U' B U2 F R D F2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U2 R F U' R F' U
*3. *R2 U L U F D2 B' D F' L' D' L2 B F' R F R2 U'
*4. *D2 Uw U L B' F' Rw2 R2 D' Uw' Fw2 Uw F2 R2 D Uw2 F U' Fw' R2 B2 R2 D' U Rw R' U2 L2 Fw' U L R2 U B' D2 B2 L B2 Fw' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R' U' R U R' U2
*3. *F2 D U2 B' U2 B' L' U' R D' R F2 U' B U2 R2 F U'
*4. *D B2 Uw U F2 D Uw U2 Fw2 L' Rw D R F2 L B2 Uw' U' B2 Fw F R' Fw' L2 U Rw2 D' B Fw F' D L' D Uw Fw F' Uw2 U2 Fw Rw'
*5. *D U2 B Fw' Dw Uw' Bw L2 Fw Lw B D' Dw' L2 Lw2 D' U2 L2 Rw' D' U' B L Bw Lw2 Rw2 Bw Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 U' Bw2 Uw' Fw2 L2 D2 U F L Lw' Fw F' D2 Dw' L' B Bw L2 D2 Uw2 B2 D' B2 Fw2 Dw U2 Bw' L Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' B R L B U' l r' u
*2. *B' U B R' L' B L l' r' u'
*3. *B R B' R U L' U' l r b' u
*4. *R' U B L' B R U r b' u
*5. *L U' B U' L B U' L' l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0) (0,6) (0,2) (6,3) (4,0) (5,3) (0,5) (-5,0) (2,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,3) (-2,3) (2,3) (0,1) (6,5) (-3,4) (0,0)
*2. *(-2,2) (0,-3) (3,4) (2,3) (-4,2) (0,4) (3,0) (6,4) (-2,2) (3,0) (6,5) (0,1) (6,0) (-3,0) (-4,3) (4,3) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (3,3) (-5,0) (2,0) (0,4) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-4,0) (-2,0) (4,2) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (2,0) (2,0) (-4,2)
*4. *(1,-4) (0,-3) (5,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (-5,2) (6,4) (6,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-1,4) (-4,0) (5,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,3)
*5. *(0,6) (3,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (1,2) (2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,1) (-3,1) (0,4) (0,1) (-1,4) (6,0) (-3,1) (0,3) (-3,3)


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 9, 2010)

So close to a sub-minute. The #3 lolwut time killed me. I screwed up seven ways to Sunday on that one.

*3x3x3:* 59.79, 57.39, (1:39.00), (51.66), 1:05.38 => *1:00.85*

-Joe


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 9, 2010)

Joe, don't worry about it, it happens to all of us man! I had a 50 something solve the other day (I'm almost sub20) because I was too stubborn to DNF and just kept screwing up. The killer was a pop though 

I'll be doing:

2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5 (hopefully):
Magic:
Megaminx (maybe, I'll be really bored starting tomorrow for a week ):


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 9, 2010)

*2x2* : (4.29), 3.80, 3.51, 3.49, (2.88) = 3.60

*3x3* : 11.39, (9.37), (11.68), 9.42, 11.15 = 10.65
Lolll

*Square-1* : (16.22), 24.72, (42.32), 32.79, 31.26 = 29.59
First scramble is CRAZY

*4x4* : 53.50, 47.05, 46.00, (45.54), (1:02.99) = 48.85
Major pop on the last one 

*3x3 OH* : 19.77, (24.01), (19.05), 19.93, 19.63 = 19.78
Almost 100% consistency 

*5x5* : (2:10.18), 1:56.86, 1:57.22, (1:52.13), 1:54.03 = 1:56.04
My cube is missing an orange sticker, and a yellow sticker is almost gone. Its screwing up my redux :S


----------



## janelle (Sep 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*
7.09, (4.67), 4.85, (7.74), 5.24
Average of 5:* 5.73*
Wow :O I'm pretty sure this is my pb avg. Really awesome solves for me 

*3x3x3*
19.63, (19.07), (25.39), 19.26, 22.80
Average of 5: *20.56*
Decent. Random sup25 XD

*4x4x4*
2:04.36[O], (2:26.14[P]), 2:22.43, 2:11.19[O], (1:54.45[O])
Average of 5: *2:12.66*
Just started practicing Yau. I still need to get the hang out it.

*5x5x5*
(4:04.89), (3:43.68), 4:02.96, 3:57.04, 3:58.31
Average of 5: *3:59.43*
Pretty good. Kinda consistent xD

*3x3x3 OH*
(51.68), 44.34, (32.24), 38.43[oll skip], 35.06
Average of 5: *39.28*
Wow :O an amazing avg for me  

*Magic*
1.54, 1.58, (1.94), 1.56, (1.53)
Average of 5: *1.56*
Pretty good


----------



## aronpm (Sep 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 31.80, DNF(31.22), 25.13, 25.06, (21.44) = 27.33
*3x3x3*: (14.56), 18.08, (18.36), 16.97, 17.05 = 17.70
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 37.93, (35.25), 39.38, 41.52, (46.91) = 39.61
*Clock*: 14.03, 13.93, 14.15, (14.66), (11.13) = 14.10

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 28.71, 22.18, 20.31 = 20.31
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:06.88), DNF(1:16.81), 58.80 = 58.80
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/7 = -3 in 17:18.35
Comment: First two cubes were solved. Third cube was off by 2 twisted corners. Fourth was off by a 3cycle of corners. Fifth was off by 2 twisted corners. Sixth was off by 4 edges and 3 corners. Seventh was off by 2 flipped edges.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 5:37.90, DNF(4:58.46), DNF(5:17.44) = 5:37.90
Comment: Last one was off by a 2cycle and a 3cycle of centers.
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(12:44.58), DNF(14:17.56) = DNF
Comment: I think I did a + center comm incorrectly during the second solve (like l U' r U l U' r' U instead of l' U' r U l U' r' U). I was very confident with the third solve but it was off by 6x, 7+ and 4 wings.


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 9, 2010)

333:


----------



## yeee707 (Sep 9, 2010)

2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
3x3 OH:
2,3,4 Relay:
2,3,4,5 Relay:
Magic:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:


----------



## Laura O (Sep 9, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 25.11, 24.92, (21.42), 24.54, (26.92) = 24.86
*Clock*: 8.05, 7.47, (8.55), (7.15), 7.18 = 7.57


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 9, 2010)

3x3x3: 33.09, 38.16+, 35.19, (40.66), (27.38) = 35.48


----------



## JunwenYao (Sep 9, 2010)

JunwenYao

3x3x3: (14.08), 18.65, 15.57, (20.64), 17.21 = 14.14
4x4x4: 1:14.07, (1:01.84), (1:18.09), 1:11.54, 1:17.80 = 1:14.47

3x3x3oh: 31.03, (28.32), 31.28, 29.51, (31.28) = 30.61
pyra: 9.67, 8.15, (7.95), 9.72, (12.21) = 9.18


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 9, 2010)

Corny

3x3: (9.35), 11.34, (12.41), 10.96, 11.27+ = 11.19


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 9, 2010)

2x2: 1.94, 3.41, 2.00, 2.29, 1.28=2.07 use keyboard so not really fast 
3x3: (12.21), 10.70, (9.42), 9.91, 10.72=10.45
No warm-ups. <3 Haiyan's Cube, though it POPs sometimes and still demands 2 rounds of BLD


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 9, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (3.55), 5.38, 3.64, 4.77, (5.45) = *4.60* 3rd scramble had planned OLL skip
*3x3x3:* (12.53), (18.24), 14.09, 14.38, 15.15 = *14.54*
*4x4x4:* (1:00.11), (1:15.00), 1:01.89, 1:14.80, 1:09.28 = *1:08.66*
7 parities spoilt any chance of a nice average. Forced PLL skip on 1st solve (Niklas instead of sune)
*5x5x5:* 2:08.76, (2:08.00), 2:15.52, 2:13.67, (2:19.53) = *2:12.65*
*7x7x7:* 8:14.44, (7:54.42), (8:32.12), 8:01.11, 7:58.22 = *8:04.59*
*2x2x2BLD:* 33.22, 31.13, 29.73 = *29.73*
*3x3x3BLD:* 2:01.59, 1:45.43, DNF = *1:45.43*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 6:49.00 [3:36.62], DNS = *6:49.00*
First one I looked at the scramble and stopped within 10 seconds because I didn't feel like doing a horrible looking one, so I moved onto scramble 2 
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF [18:44.21, 10:03.21], DNS, DNS = *DNF*
I'm so slow at memo now. Need to do a few more before I'm back to normal. 3 wings out btw
*MultiBLD: 4/4 [13:20.33]*
*OH:* 30.10, 29.48, 31.12, (39.76), (28.15) = *30.23*
Was on autopilot on the 4th solve (thinking about the UK Open in fact) and came to while in the middle of OLL. Didn't know what alg I was doing, so messed it up. 2 E perms didn't help the solves either
*Feet:* (1:27.67), 2:02.43, 1:54.78, (2:10.07), 1:55.68 = *1:57.63*
Last feet solve I did was feetbld a couple of months ago. But pb 1st solve 
*MTS:* 52.18, 1:02.76, 1:01.82, DNF, 57.92 = *1:00.83* Yuck 
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:31.05*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:39.75*
*Megaminx:* (3:01.65), 2:54.41, 2:49.85, (2:37.50), 2:58.42 = *2:54.23*
*Pyraminx:* (10.78), (7.78), 8.03, 9.89, 8.49 = *8.80*
*Clock:* 9.25, (7.14), (10.76), 8.58, 8.81 = *8.88*
*FMC: 33 moves* R' D' F2 U R B' R2 B R2 D' B D' B L F' U2 F L' D2 L F' U2 F D2 L' D' L D' L2 D L D2 R


Spoiler



Couldn't seem to leave 3 corners despite trying hundreds of different things, so found a bit of a strange ending instead with the optimal 2 twisted corners alg that Teemu taught me a while back.
Scramble: D' F D' F' L' D L2 R U2 F' U' B U2 F R D F2 U'

Premove: R
2x2x2: R' D' F2 U (4)
2x2x3: R B' R2 B R2 (9)
F2L-1: D' B D' B (13)
Switch to Inverse Scramble with premoves B' D B' D R2 B' R2 B R' U' F2 D R (13)
R' D2 L' D' L2 D L' D L D2 L' (24)
L F' U2 F L' D2 L F' U2 F L' (33)


----------



## Elliot (Sep 9, 2010)

2x2: 4.91, 5.80, 6.58+, 4.41, 3.19 = 5.04
3x3: 15.36, (19.42), 14.91, (12.97), 14.47 = 14.91
3x3 OH: (DNF), (20.16), 23.63, 22.19, 28.46 = 24.76
:fp I accidentally stopped the timer early on the first solve, and I dropped the cube twice on the last solve.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 9, 2010)

Mats B (what shall I do now till next Thursday )


*3x3:* 58.71	43.40	36.63	40.22	43.75	= *42.46* normal
*4x4:* 3:34.16 3:04.11 2:23.00 2:29.31 2:40.18	=* 2:44.53*
good considering the first two solves.
*5x5:* 7:04.40 7:43.90 6:54.43 6:02.24 7:23.37 = *7:07.40*
Breaking in a new cube
*2-4Rel:	3:51.75* PB 

Done bld
*2x2:* 29.91	35.60	36.01	34.00	dnf = *35.20* 
*6x6:* dnf [I popped in the middle of exec , 27:50 memo time], dns, dns, dns, dns = *DNF*
*MTS:* dnf dnf dnf 3:11.59 2:38.58 = *DNF*

*Real bld*
*2x2BLD:* 39.14 37.56 42.60 = *37.56*
All three solves were slower than all normal 2x2-solves 
*3x3BLD:* 1:43.24 2:11.29 4:01.51 = *1:43.24*
First good, second a little slow. Third a Very Very Long memo pause.
*4x4BLD:* dnf (7:57), 8:28.77, dnf (7:35) = *8:28.77*
Long memo pause on the second.
*5x5BLD:* dnf (18:20), dnf (20.02), 20:17 = *20:17*
Second was only 2 +-centers off. Third safed.
*Multi: 6/9 = 3* in 56:39
Too much twists (and a few flips). Two cubes had two corners twisted, one a 3-cycle edges.
Not good but no disaster.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 9, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 9.50 13.58 10.44 9.00 6.13 = *9.65* _Comment -PLL skip_
*3x3* - 20.84 18.53 18.36 18.05 20.71 = *19.20* _Comment - very nice. 0.07 from my pb avg._
*4x4* - 1.17.41 1.18.38 1.07.81 1.11.44 1.13.47 = *1.14.11*
*5x5* - 2.24.48 2.06.78 2.19.71 2.14.63 2.16.44 = *2.16.93* _Comment - wtf. no warm up. This is like 10-15 secs quicker than I normally get. Single was just shy of my pb at UK Nats_
*6x6* - 4.27.38 4.18.19 4.14.80 4.39.50 4.05.81 = *4.20.13* _Comment - Consistency!_
*7x7* - 7.12.25 6.44.66 7.19.58 6.59.65 6.50.01 = *7.00.64* _Comment - again, consistency!_
*3x3 OH* - 54.88 49.40 49.49 50.74 52.92 = *51.05* _Comment - 5 anti sune OLLs_
*2-4 Relay* - *1.50.81*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.10.65*
*Magic* - 1.47 3.56+ 1.46 6.21 1.56 = *2.20*
*Master Magic* - 2.65 2.68 2.66 2.63 DNF = *2.66* _Comment - I have six weeks to get good again for UK Open - sub2.5avg may be do-able. If Muckers practises, I'll prob need this to beat him_
*Megaminx* - 2.33.16 2.30.84 2.32.83 2.48.10 2.43.69 = *2.36.56*
*Pyraminx* - 18.67 19.87 13.83 16.73 17.40 = *17.60* 
*FMC* - *61*


Spoiler



Scramble - D' F D' F' L' D L2 R U2 F' U' B U2 F R D F2 U'
Solution - R' F U' R2 U2 (5/)
F L' F' L z2 (4/)
U' F U F' (4/)
R B' R' U2 R' U2 R B' U2 B (10/)
R' U R U' B U (6/)
y2 R' F' R U R U' R2 (7/)
x' U' L' U R U' L U x (7/) 
y'R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (18/)


----------



## Edam (Sep 9, 2010)

*2x2* (11.44), 10.36, 8.36, 8.34, (4.63) = *9.02*
*3x3* 16.81, (13.71), (17.30), 17.02, 14.08 = * 15.97*
*4x4* 1:17.00, (1:15.13), (1:37.52), 1:29.28, 1:36.53 = *1:27.60*


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 9, 2010)

*3x3*: 13.38, 16.03, 17.05, 16.25, 18.18 = 16.44

yay no practice

*3x3 OH*: 18.48, 16.25, 21.31, 17.57, 18.26 = 18.10

yay practice


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 10, 2010)

*3x3:*

26.10
24.28 (PLL skip)
26.04
22.29 (OLL skip)
27.40

*25.22*


----------



## Micael (Sep 10, 2010)

3x3x3BLD: DNF DNF 4:49.93
done fully drunk


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 10, 2010)

3x3x3: 31.44 28.42 27.32 31.16 30.64= 29.80


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 10, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 21.41, (31.63), (10.49), 19.10, 21.46
*3x3x3:* 47.62, (48.82), (44.91), 46.94, 45.84 = 46,80


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 10, 2010)

*2x2x2*:
*3x3x3*:
*4x4x4*:
*5x5x5*:
*6x6x6*:
*7x7x7*:
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4*:
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5*:
*3x3x3 OH*:
*2x2x2 BLD*:
*3x3x3 BLD*:
*MultiBLD*:
*Pyraminx*: 
*Megaminx*:
*Square-1*: 
*Clock*:
*Magic*:
*Master Magic*:


----------



## otsyke (Sep 10, 2010)

3x3: 19.31, (23.94), (17.00), 19.49, 18.91 = 19.24
2x2: 7.74,7.38,(5.44),(8.42),5.92 = 7.01 (PB!!! )


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 10, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.93 (8.13) (3.76) 4.88 4.09 => 4.64

Comment: Pretty nice scrambles.

*3x3:* (12.56) (16.52) 15.86 16.07 15.29 => 15.74

*4x4:* (1:15.84) (1:08.10) 1:11.93 1:10.53 1:14.63 => 1:12.36

*5x5:* (2:34.93) 2:50.80 2:48.11 (3:02.74) 2:50.34 => 2:49.75

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 17.82 => 17.82

*3x3 OH:* 37.90 (38.42) 34.51 35.96 (34.24) => 36.12

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:36.25

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:45.70

*Magic:* 1.34 (1.20) 1.32 (DNF) 1.23 => 1.30

*Master Magic:* (3.10) 3.03 3.04 (2.89) 2.95 => 3.01

*Clock:* 13.73 13.38 15.27 (DNF) (13.00) => 14.13

*Pyraminx:* 11.65 (15.08) (7.09) 12.60 10.61 > 11.62


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 10, 2010)

2x2: 4.59, 4.97, 3.89, 4.57, 2.68 = 4.35
3x3: 19.32, 27.51[POP], 15.53, 13.20, 15.16 = 16.69
OH: 35.47, 37.05, 36.04, 33.95, 26.95 = 35.15
Fail for everything this week =/
2x2 BLD: 58.72, DNF, 30.97 = 30.97
Square-1: 11.01, 16.23, 17.40, 18.22, 25.49 = 17.28
Had parity on last four solves  But happy with the single
Pyraminx: 7.83, 4.88, 7.40, 14.32, 6.61 = 7.28
4x4: 1:16.15, 1:10.12, 1:11.31, 1:13.87, 1:12.70 = 1:12.60
5x5: 2:09.62, 2:15.66, 2:21.13, 1:14.80, 2:35.45 = 2:17.20
234: 1:42.83


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Sep 11, 2010)

2x2x2: (5.21), 5.06, 4.20, 4.31, (3.62) = 4.53
3x3x3: (8.86), (12.25), 10.66, 10.86, 11.19 = 10.91
4x4x4: (59.29), 56.41, 54.30, (46.43), 49.28 = 53.33
5x5x5: 1:42.10, (1:49.16), 1:47.15, (1:29.56), 1:34.57 = 1:41.27 bad
6x6x6: 3:27.97, 3:13.34, 3:15.64, 3:06.06, 2:59.58 = 3:11.68 bad
7x7x7: 5:48.59, 4:59.91, 5:01.61, 5:01.16, 4:53.17 = 5:00.89
3x3x3one hand: (17.36), 18.24, 20.21, (DNF), 20.64+ = 19.70
2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 relay: 1:08.64
2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 5x5x5 relay : 3:01.93
pyraminx : (14.05), 6.97, (6.25), 10.98, 10.47 = 9.47 nice


----------



## PeterV (Sep 11, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (8.06), 8.06, (3.72), 6.66, 4.08 = *6.27 avg.*

3x3x3: 24.90, (35.09), 23.21, 24.93, (22.88) = *24.35 avg.*


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Sep 11, 2010)

2x2: 8.57, 7.19, 5.90, (8.77), (3.57) = 7.22
Holy crap, PLL skip on last one.

Square-1: (19.94), 22.55, (31.32), 28.32, 29.62 = 26.83


----------



## MylesPerHour (Sep 11, 2010)

2x2: 8.18, 8.58, 5.58, (9.60), (4.19) = 7.45
3x3: 20.20, (13.51), 17.94, 19.86, (21.20) = 19.33
4x4: (1:19.35), 1:18.62, 1:08.66, (1:05.33), 1:05.43 = 1:10.91
5x5: 2:06.42, 2:03.16, 1:57.94, (1:54.90), (2:18.07) = 2:02.51
6x6: 3:18.55, (3:51.84), 3:05.93, (2:51.90), 3:24.04 = 3:16.17
7x7: 4:59.23, 5:08.01, 4:42.81, (5:19.61), (4:34.09) = 4:56.68
3x3 one-hand: 35.53, 35.65, 37.34, (34.95), (47.19) = 36.17
2x2+3x3+4x4: 1:51.92
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 3:37.47
Megaminx: (3:12.70), (2:00.98), 2:26.01, 2:32.71, 2:04.78 = 2:21.17
Pyraminx: (5.92), 8.11, 6.48, (11.53), 9.40 = 8.00

This was all a pain to do in one go b/c I was trying to figure out how to do blind for a couple of weeks, and I'm not used to solving 6x6 and 7x7 in an avg of 5.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Square-1:* 1:09.17, 1:13.67, 1:11.76, 1:29.54, 1:04.12 = *1:11.53*

*Pyra:* DNF, 14.85, 11.76, 12.66, 11.88 = *13.13*

*Clock:* 13.35, 11.42, 13.24, 12.80, 11.67 = *12.57*

*Magic:* 1.86, 2.10, 1.78, 1.98, 1.63 = *1.87*

*3x3 OH:* 47.55, 51.46, 48.25, 44.62, 56.15 = *49.09*

*3x3:* 16.97, 24.50, 23.74, 22.77, 21.13 = *22.55*


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 12, 2010)

3x3:00:45.79 00:46.96 00:40.01 00:45.96 00:46.00=44.94 
3x3:fewest moves:68
3x3 OH:2:03.54,2:23.01,3:08.93,2:41.51,2:13.46
2x2:17.78,11.79,24.39,17.95,26.26=19.63
Megaminx:14:21.70,did not start,did not start,did not start,did not start.


----------



## bucsan (Sep 12, 2010)

*Square-1:*(8.56),17.50,(44.88),21.50,25.48 = 21.49

44 pop  8.56 super skip


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

bucsan said:


> *Square-1:*(8.56),17.50,(44.88),21.50,25.48 = 21.49
> 
> 44 pop  8.56 super skip



What kind of super skip?


----------



## bucsan (Sep 12, 2010)

Actually it was CP skip and a very easy EP case.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 13, 2010)

Pizda ne morem kockati!!!

hrm...

I'm going to take this opportunity to curse school and my being ambitious for not letting me have time, even on weekends, to compete here. That and ZBLL practice. I'll try to get in something this week but I just felt like venting.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.86, 7.05, 3.14, 3.11, 3.46 =
_Very nice after first two._
*3x3:* 17.02, 19.11, 13.91, 11.78, 20.90 =
_Very inconsistent. EPLL skip (effectively PLL skip coz COLL) on the 11. This was with a storebought, in the car with a bright glare from the sun, unwarmed up etc._
*4x4:* 1:26.59, 1:15.08, 1:33.66, 1:34.47, 1:16.88 =
_Wtf, this is probably the unluckiest average I've ever had. I had double parity on the first 4 solves, and OLL parity last solve D: That's gotta be a low chance of occurrence. In the car with a bright glare from the sun, and my dog knocking my timer off my lap and nosing me every other second._
*5x5:* 3:31.44, 2:52.31, 2:59.95, 3:12.72, 2:53.78 =
_Counting 3:12 :s In the car with a bright glare from the sun, and my dog knocking my timer off my lap and nosing me every other second_
*2x2 Blindfolded:* 9.41, DNF (22.66 by 2), DNF (17.05) = 9.41
_WAAAAT. I usually go 2 flat out speed blind solves, then if no success, an OP solve. First scramble had a pseudo layer built, and a COLL  Could've been even faster if I knew CLL rather than COLL. Will be interested to see other's results. I could win if others DNF theirs._
*3x3 OH:* 33.81, 33.13, 30.36, 31.81, 27.58 =
_This was with a storebought, in the car with a bright glare from the sun, unwarmed up etc. That explains why I did so crap _
*FMC:* 30
_3 2x2x1s on same colour (heise style): D2 R' * D F2 U' D' R2 U2
Reduce to 3 corners: D2 R' B2 R D2 R' B' R B' D2 B' D B R D' R' B' D B D'
Insert at *: B' D F2 D' B D F2 D'
Final solution: D2 R' B' D F2 D' B U' R2 U2 D2 R' B2 R D2 R' B' R B' D2 B' D B R D' R' B' D B D'
Past 3 attempts: 34, 28, 30. xD
30.66 mean xD_
*Master Magic:* 4.66, 7.13, 5.05, 5.05, 4.80 =
_Wow, I feel like I've gone really bad at the first few steps lately, but I'm improving. Strange..._
*Megaminx:* 6:36.97, 5:23.66, 6:09.88, 4:05.21, 3:57.31 =
_I think that's my first sub 4. Not sure though, because I don't keep track of pbs in events I don't like._


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 13, 2010)

2x2: 5.03 (5.88) (3.52) 4.75 3.55 = 4.44 avg
3x3: 18.68 18.66 (18.96) (15.05) 18.02= 18.45 avg
4x4: (1:34.59) (1:16.47) 1:23.61 1:16.63 1:19.81= 1:20.02 avg
5x5: (2:07.53) 2:12.38 (2:45.47) 2:39.72 2:42.02= 2:31.20 (fail)
6x6: (DNF) 6:01.92 6:49.99 (5:49.12) 6:00.05= 6:17.32 avg
7x7: 8:10.93 (DNF) 9:15.21 (7:44.77) 8:23.68= 8:36.60 avg
OH: 58.72 55.81 1:06.13 (52.06) (DNF)= 1:00.02 (fail)
Magic: (0.97) 0.98 (DNF) 1.03 0.97= 0.99 avg
Pyraminx: 11.34 13.69 (8.59) 12.13 (15.41)= 12.38 avg
Sq-1: 1:23.86 1:07.96 (1:25.68) (50.03) 1:11.52= 1:14.45 avg
Megaminx: (2:35.28) 2:42.90 (3:08.15) 2:57.21 3:06.68=2:55.60 avg
Clock: 26.69 25.86 (19.05) (DNF) 27.06=26.53 avg (fail)
2-4 Relay: 1:45.83 (splits: 2x2:4, 3x3:18, 4x4:1:23)
2-5 Relay: 4:34.19 (splits: 2x2:6, 3x3:23: 4x4:1:26, 5x5:2:35)
2x2 BLD: Best: 42.65 Other: DNF, 1:35.90
3x3 BLD: Best: DNF(SO CLOSE) Other: DNF,DNF
FMC: 41moves(i suck, so new record!)


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 13, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *FMC:* 30
> _3 2x2x1s on same colour (heise style): D2 R' * D F2 U' D' R2 U2
> Reduce to 3 corners: D2 R' B2 R D2 R' B' R B' D2 B' D B R D' R' B' D B D'
> 
> ...



Very nice, your getting good.


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2010)

Clock: 12.66, 13.47, 15.69, 13.42, 12.82 = 13.23


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Sep 13, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.27 , (9.02) , 6.15 , 4.02 , (2.80) = 5.81
3x3x3: (18.03) , 16.61 , 14.91 , (14.63) , 15.88 = 15.80
4x4x4: 1:05.63 , 59.72 , (1:05.65) , 1:02.06 , (57.93) = 1:02.47
5x5x5:	2:16.91 , (2:25.38) , 2:14.33 , (1:53.53) , 2:15.15 = 2:15.46
6x6x6: (5:29.91) , 4:24.27 , (3:59.52) , 4:26.96 , 4:25.05 = 4:25.43
7x7x7: (9:05.40) , 8:46.02 , 7:30.68 , (7:10.84) , 8:17.78 = 8:11.49
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 51.02 , DNF , DNF = 51.02
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 3:59.69 , 3:48.16 , DNF = 3:48.16
3x3x3 One Handed: 49.34 , (51.53) , (45.86) , 51.36 , 47.36 = 49.35
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:14.21 , (2:19.40) , 1:39.33 , 1:16.84 , (1:03.50)= 1:23.46
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 50 moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:31.59
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:40.90 
Magic: 3.66 , (2.09) , 4.03 , (5.38) , 2.69 = 3.46
Clock : 
MegaMinx : 5:33.34 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF
PyraMinx: 18.52 , (21.28) , (8.09) , 17.02 , 16.47 = 17.34


croix : R' U' F R2 D' F U2 [7]
1ere paire : F' D F [3]	[10]
2 eme paire : B D B' R' D' R2 D R2 D R [11]	[21]
OLL : [R2] [U'] U2 R' U2 R2 U R' F R U R' U' F' [12]	[33]
4eme paire : B U' B' U2 B U B' [7]	[40]
PLL: L2 U S U2 S' U L2 [9]	[49]
placement : U' [1]	[50]


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Sep 13, 2010)

*2x2*:4.30,4.56,4.16,3.59,3.58 = *4.02*
*3x3*:10.63,12.25,14.31,10.91,12.61 = *11.92*
*4x4*:57.68,59.21,57.93,54.69,1:01.43 = *58.27*
*5x5*:1:46.58,2:07.11,1:42.56,1:46.94,1:36.68 = *1:45.36*
*3X3OH*:20.31,21.30,22.59,DNF,22.58 = *22.16*
*234Relay*: *1:16.34*
*2345Relay*: *3:15.69*
*Magic*:1.09,0.96,1.40,0.93,1.00 = *1.02*
*MasterMagic*:2.52,3.08,2.38,3.21,2.90 = *2.83*
*Clock*:32.85,24.69,26.90,31.15,29.34 = *29.13*
*Megaminx*:1:44.46,1:44.25,1:53.38,1:54.83,1:31.97 = *1:47.36*
*Pyraminx*:9.56,7.80,6.55,9.75,8.30 = *8.55*

last weekly compition


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 13, 2010)

2x2: 3.71, (4.28), 3.99, 3.96, (2.48) = 3.89
3x3: 12.48, (13.02), (10.72), 12.31, 12.07 = 12.29
4x4: (46.02), 52.39, 54.95, (55.85), 47.86 = 51.73
5x5:
234:
2345:
OH : 22.94, 22.38, (21.75), 22.40, (23.48) = 22.57
Sq1: (6.50), 15.63, (15.95), 15.29, 9.80 = 13.57 Strange average 
2x2 BLD: DNF, 27.39, DNF = 27.39


----------



## okayama (Sep 13, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 9.48, (12.90), 7.39, 8.76, (4.25) = 8.54

*3x3x3*: (27.79), 24.60, 27.29, (24.28), 26.11 = 26.00
Bad.

*4x4x4*: (2:19.51), 1:52.04, (1:21.33), 1:53.22, 1:43.52 = 1:49.59

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [46.34], DNF [1:24.04], DNF [2:07.90] = DNF
What happen? :confused:

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [3:35.84], DNF [3:49.95], 4:59.50 = 4:59.50
1st: all edges ok, but corners awful (off by 7 corners)
2nd: awful. maybe setup miss. good scramble though...

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 25:48.38, DNS, DNS = 25:48.38

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [43:00.97], DNF [43:28.22], DNS = DNF
1st: Off by 3 corners and 2 corner-centers
2nd: Off by 2 corner-centers

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/3 (22:33.88)
1st: 2EO :fp

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM
Looks a nice scramble, but not Sub 30 


Spoiler



Scramble: D' F D' F' L' D L2 R U2 F' U' B U2 F R D F2 U'
Solution: D2 R' B D B' U2 B D' B' R' B' R' U' B2 D2 L D F' R' D R F B D R D' L D R' D'

Pre-scramble: B L

1st 2x2x1 block: D2 R' *
2nd 2x2x1 block: U2 R'
Make 2x2x3 block: B' R' U' B2
F2L minus 1 slot: D2 L
All but 4 corners: D F' R' D R + F
Correction: B L
Corner 3-cycle: L' D R D' L D R' D'

Insert at *: B D B' U2 B D' B' U2

To save time, I did 3CP at the end to solve 1 corner, and searched an insertion for the remaining 3 corners.

After that, I found the insertion R' D' L' D R D' L D at + to solve 1 corner, but it was too late.


*Clock*: (1:08.93), 40.08, 53.22, 37.66, (31.32), = 43.65


----------



## Slash (Sep 13, 2010)

2x2x2: 2.87 LOL scrambles
2.84 4.33 2.86 2.90 1.80
3x3x3: 13.66
13.83 13.56 14.13 13.47 13.58
4x4x4: 1:00.17
59.02 1:00.59 1:00.15 1:04.08 59.77
5x5x5: 1:45.81
1:38.63 1:45.84 1:53.09 1:45.66 1:45.94
2x2x2 Blindfolded:5x5x5: 1:45.81
1:38.63 1:45.84 1:53.09 1:45.66 1:45.94
18.09 24.13 22.30
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 41 (I suck I know)


Spoiler



Solution: x2 U2 R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' U' x2 L' F' R F' R' F2 L2 D' L' D' L D L' R F R' D' R' D' F2 U R' B D B2 R D
for inverse scramble:
2x2x2: D'R'B2D'B'RU' (7,7)
triple x-cross minus 1 corner: F2DRDRF'R' (7,14)
f2l minus 1 corner: LD'L'DLD (L' cancels into L2) (6,20)
OLL: (L'L'=L2)F2RFR'FL (7,27)
solve corners: x2UFR'F'RFR'F'RFR'F'R U2 (14,41)


----------



## Stini (Sep 14, 2010)

*FMC: 26 HTM*



Spoiler



Solution: D2 R' D' F2 U2 R2 U2 L D' R' D L' D' R B R D R' D2 B' D L' D' L D' U

Pre-move U

F2L minus slot: D2 R' D' F2 U2 R2 U2
EO: D'. B R D R' D2 B'
Leave 3 corners: D L' D' L D'

Insert D L D' R' D L' D' R at the dot to cancel 2 moves.

Too bad I had so many bad edges after the start. I had also some alternatives for the end like:

Pre-move U
F2L minus slot: D2 R' D' F2 U2 R2 U2
F2L: D L' D2 L D L' D' L
LL: F D L D' L' F' R F D F' D' R'

and NISS solution (pre-moves U2 R2 U2 F2 D R D2 to inverse scramble):

F2L minus slot: U'
Leave 3 corners and 2 edges unoriented: U' D2 B D B2 L B L'

I checked quickly for an insertion to R U R2 F R F2 U F U2 but couldn't find anything better than my actual solution. I found the start quite quickly so I had plenty of time to try different endings.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 14, 2010)

My BLD times and accuracy will be worse for a bit while I experience with a more freestyle approach for the corners.
*2x2x2:* 5.99, 8.56, (5.65), (12.82), 5.93 = 6.82
*3x3x3:* 18.31, (22.92), (12.60), 15.73, 16.72 = 16.92 
*4x4x4:* 1:33.58, (1:20.90), 1:38.41, 1:24.51, (1:50.81) = 1:32.17
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 1:58.85
*3x3x3 OH:* 31.01, (45.18), 31.97, (29.27), 30.21 = 31.06
*Pyraminx:* 11.18, (15.36), (9.98), 13.09, 12.54 = 12.27
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:02.71, 53.32, DNF = 53.32 
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:53.87, DNF, DNF = 1:53.87
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 14, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Clock: 12.66, 13.47, 15.69, 13.42, 12.82 = 13.23



Go, go, go!!!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 14, 2010)

Master Magic: 2.21, 2.65, 2.19, 2.16, 2.25 = 2.22
Oh Jamessssssssss.....
Pyraminx: 13.47, 14.68, 12.58, DNF(7.09), 24.83 = 17.66 Bad
2x2: 4.59, 5.78, 4.56, 5.58, 2.69 = 4.91 Not great
3x3: 17.87, 13.98, 18.77, 19.29, 14.60 = 17.08 Bad
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## undick (Sep 14, 2010)

*3x3 Fewest Moves*
23 moves without insertion 



Spoiler



Scramble : D' F D' F' L' D L2 R U2 F' U' B U2 F R D F2 U'

Solution : F2 B2 D' U2 R2 D F' L' D F2 L' F L F2 D F D' L D2 B D' B' L (23 moves)

*NISS Solve*

*- Normal Scramble*
Premove : L2
F2L-1 : F2 B2 D' U2 R2 D F' L' D F2 

*-Inverse Scramble*
Premove : F2 D' L F D' R2 U2 D B2 F2

Finish all : L' B D B' D2 L' D F' D' F2 L' F' L (13/13)
Undo Premove : F2 B2 D' U2 R2 D F' L' D F2 (10/23)

Inverse all to get real solution

Wow. Without insertion!!! this was my 2nd PB. Nice Scramble 



*3x3*
18.03, 18.93, 16.47, 20.42, 18.68 = 18,55

*3x3 One Handed*
32.67, 39.72, 32.50, 34.44, 39.52 = 35,54


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 14, 2010)

undick said:


> *3x3 Fewest Moves*
> 23 moves without insertion
> 
> 
> ...



cmon....

make it official


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 15, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Master Magic: 2.21, 2.65, 2.19, 2.16, 2.25 = 2.22
> Oh Jamessssssssss.....



That is quick! :tu


----------



## Stini (Sep 15, 2010)

undick said:


> *3x3 Fewest Moves*
> 23 moves without insertion



To me it would be more impressive if your solution actually had an insertion. 

Congratulations nevertheless.


----------



## undick (Sep 15, 2010)

Stini said:


> undick said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 Fewest Moves*
> ...



Haha.
before this solution, i found 23 moves and leave 3 corner. And also 28 move without insertion.  

But, my official is just 38


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2010)

undick said:


> *3x3 Fewest Moves*
> 23 moves without insertion
> 
> 
> ...



O_O
Amazing, great job. Also, I checked your solution, and I understand NISS properly now. Thanks  It's simpler than I thought 
I got 30, tied with Okayama xD
Damn, I found a great start, (8 move 2x2x3 plus a pair joined on the same face) but after that it was rubbish. I might have another go (ofcourse, it wouldn't count) and try NISS after the first 8 moves.

Edit: On the normal scramble, you did L2 as a premove. What happened to that? I didn't see you undo it.

Edit 2: Ah, I see now. You just didn't do it all at once, you did L' then some moves then the other L'


----------



## undick (Sep 15, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> undick said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 Fewest Moves*
> ...



Hey, thanks.

This is my favorite technique, you can modified your premove on first scramble while you use it in second scramble. I think premove in first scramble is become normal move in second scramble. Is that right, Guus?


----------



## guusrs (Sep 15, 2010)

undick said:


> Hey, thanks.
> 
> This is my favorite technique, you can modified your premove on first scramble while you use it in second scramble. I think premove in first scramble is become normal move in second scramble. Is that right, Guus?



Yes, you got it right! But even more than that: a *sequence* of moves before the regular scramble can be used (inversed) as start-*sequence* after the inverse scramble!
Gus


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
*3x3x3:* (14.18) (18.81) 17.76 14.27 14.56 = 15.53
*3x3x3BLD:* 2:01.83 DNF DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 7:02.21 DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* 13:11.08 12:41.88 DNF
comment: Big cube BLD practice is certainly helping my 5x5x5 times! However, as seen by my attempts below, it hasn't really improved my accuracy 
*Fewest Moves:* DNF
comment: I think my brain was too fried by the end of the week after doing BLD. I was trying my usual techniques, but my heart just wasn't in it this week. I know I probably could have banged out a 50-55 move solution pretty easily with Fridrich, but I just decided to take a DNF instead.

Everything below done BLD.

*4x4x4:* 6:58.77 (DNF) 6:15.93 (6:13.50) 9:42.84 = 7:39.18
*5x5x5:* DNF DNF DNF DNF 13:31.40 = DNF
comment: I think I was trying to go too quickly for my ability. I still seem to have trouble with my 5x5x5 accuracy, even with all the bigger cube BLD practice  I still need to figure out a way to be more accurate with my solves, this is beginning to become frustrating for me. I still don't know what exactly I am doing wrong, but I will try very hard next week to get a successful 5x5x5 average to see if maybe that helps.
*6x6x6:* 34:18.21 DNS DNS DNS DNS
comment: I'm very happy with this solve! I can see the possibility of sub-30 now, and I think I will definitely try for it!
*7x7x7:* DNF DNF DNS DNS DNS
comment: Same problems on this cube as on my 5x5x5 attempts this week, I made some minor memory errors in both solves without realizing.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 15, 2010)

2x2: 3.72, 3.31, 2.88, 3.44, 1.58 = 3.21
3x3: 9.85, 11.71, 11.45, 11.67, 10.56 = 11.23
4x4: 52.11, 50.25, 43.11, 51.92, 57.00 = 51.43
5x5: 1:41.39, 1:36.86, 1:37.97, 1:29.27, 1:39.88 = 1:38.23
6x6: 2:52.53, 3:04.01, 2:45.65, 2:41.00, 3:04.50 = 2:54.06
7x7: 4:40.00, 4:51.63, 5:00.92, 4:48.48, 4:46.50 = 4:48.87
2x2 BLD: 22.09, 17.99+, 11.83+ = 11.83
3x3 BLD: 2:09.18, DNF, 1:33.61 = 1:33.61
4x4 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 24.36, 18.10, 20.13, 19.04, 22.96 = 20.79
3x3 WF: 1:42.55, 1:38.10, 1:38.60, 1:44.03, 1:42.01 = 1:41.05
3x3 MTS: 1:06.50, 1:23.23, 1:05.00, 1:11.92, 1:07.92 = 1:08.78
2-4 relay: 1:11.77
2-5 relay: 2:41.91
Magic:
Master Magic:
Clock:
Megaminx: 57.73, 1:04.94, 1:05.24, 1:03.14, 58.49 = 1:02.19
Pyraminx:
Square-1:

FMC:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> *5x5x5BLD:* 13:11.08 12:41.88 DNF
> comment: Big cube BLD practice is certainly helping my 5x5x5 times! However, as seen by my attempts below, it hasn't really improved my accuracy


Wow, nice! I figured you were still a couple minutes better than me. And sure enough, you are! As for the accuracy, it's still a small enough sample that it's hard to be sure. If you really want to improve the accuracy, I still think the best way is post-mortems. Figure out exactly what you're doing wrong each time, and then try to correct the mistakes one by one. Keep track of your mistakes and see if some happen more often than others. It takes more work - you often have to rescramble and then resolve the pieces that were wrong to figure it out - and sometimes you can't do it. But I think it's almost always worth the effort to try.


cmhardw said:


> *6x6x6:* 34:18.21 DNS DNS DNS DNS
> comment: I'm very happy with this solve! I can see the possibility of sub-30 now, and I think I will definitely try for it!


Oops - looks like my UWR may finally fall. I'm glad it might be to the guy who had it before me.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 15, 2010)

*Birgit

3x3x3:* 2:13.56, (3:08.50), 2:16.52, (1:59.14), 2:41.83 = 2:23.97
Temporary (I hope) slow down due to switch from daisy-cross to direct-cross


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2010)

*2x2x2: *8.00 8.21 6.38 7.08 7.56
*3x3x3: *23.05 22.08 24.25 26.03 23.88
*4x4x4: *1:20.28 1:13.05 1:22.03 1:14.50 1:14.97
*5x5x5: *1:59.61 2:21.68 2:12.19 2:26.43 2:18.15
*6x6x6: *6:18.03 5:54.80 6:38.41 6:56.52 5:07.69
*7x7x7: *7:15.91 7:02.75 7:07.75 6:27.72 6:47.91
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *54.81 1:02.53 2:10.13
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF 6:11.69
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: *2/2 19:58
*3x3x3 One Handed: *48.77 50.16 1:03.55 37.53 36.61
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:22.43 1:22.75 1:02.75 1:29.83 1:13.84
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *30
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:42.44
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:20.90
*Magic: *1.71 1.63 1.50 1.80 2.09
*Master Magic: *4.31 3.77 5.05 3.94 5.91
*Clock: *17.53 17.90 19.68 DNF 19.43
*MegaMinx: *3:01.08 3:04.97 3:26.27 3:02.86 2:48.63
*Pyraminx: *15.18 14.21 12.43 17.72 11.43
*Square-1: *1:02.28 1:04.19 54.47 1:08.58 1:00.13

FMC


Spoiler



Premove; B' U
Scramble;	D' F D' F' L' D L2 R U2 F' U' B U2 F R D F2 U'
Tripple X-cross; D2 R' D' F2 U2 R2 U2
Orient edges;	B R D2 R'
4th Pair + OLL;	D2 B' D2 B D' R D R'
PLL; R' B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R2 D'
Solution:	D2 R' D' F2 U2 R2 U2 B R D2 R' D2 B' D2 B D' R D R2 B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R2 D' B' U



I will do Megaminx when the sun comes up in a few hours. Right now the light is just too horrible. Will edit this post.....and did just that

I am hopelessly out of shape on speed-events and have some extra problems for many others:
- My 6x6x6 is missing an inner edge so those times are horrible
- I suffered from serious OH-amnesia, messing up U-Perms and Z-Perms
- I mess up all the time at Match the scramble
- I have a new Clock, but it is bad quality
FMC had such an easy, good start but nothing else worked except this half-lucky ending (ran out of time)
But I am very happy with my multiblind. Recall was horrible, but 2 seconds left and 2 solved cubes


----------



## Chrish (Sep 15, 2010)

3x3 - 20.99, 16.96, 16.58, 16.88, 16.75 = 17.6 (First solve I felt rushed, but then I saw the result and took is slow)

2x2 - 8.06, 9.69, 7.22, 5.82, 3.91 = 6.94

3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF (3 edges..), DNF (3 corners..) Haven't got 3 DNFs in a row in a long time, unfortunate..

Fewest Moves: 56


----------



## guusrs (Sep 15, 2010)

fmc: D2 F L2 F' R' D'.D F2 D' B D F2 D' B'. F2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 L D R' B' D' B D R U (*27*)

explanation:
pre-scramble move U
F2L-1: D2 ;R' D'* F2 U2 R2 U2 (7)
but bad edges
so at ; I inserted F L2 F' which gave better continuation
F2L: L' D2 L (13)
LL-edges: D R' B' D' B D R (20)
pre-move correction: U (21)
to solve corners at * insert D F2 D' B D F2 D' B', 2 moves cancel (27)

Well done Stini, continue with that horrible 7-move F2L-1!
Andik, that's a fabulous solve! When I explained NISS I didn't ment to be beaten by 4 moves;-)

Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2010)

Yay! I'm back doing big cubes BLD. Unfortunately, I didn't have time for bigger cubes BLD this week because I was working on my square-1 BLD method writeup, but hopefully I'll be back to them too next week.

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*Clock:* 14.77, 19.97, 18.55, 16.33, 19.86 = *18.25*
Comment: Not bad considering I haven't practiced anything but BLD for weeks, I guess. It seems like the BLD practice made me faster at hitting the right numbers.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 33.63, 27.18, 31.19 = *27.18*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:58.52, 2:22.96, 1:40.71 = *1:40.71*
Comment: Not very good this week.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:13.41 [4:06], 8:21.55 [3:50], 8:08.35 [4:07] = *8:08.35*
Comment: Wow, that was consistent, wasn't it? I felt like the long time off made me faster and more secure with memorization, but it also meant I felt less sure of myself because I hadn't done it in a while, so I double-checked too much. I felt like I probably should have been memorizing faster.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:04.44 [7:55], DNF [14:10.93, 7:13], 14:33.38 [7:43] = *14:33.38*
Comment: Those were pretty nice! Not nearly as fast as Chris, but still quite good for me. So I guess the 4-week break wasn't too bad for me overall.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 26.72, 34.13, 34.75, DNF [26.86], 21.15 = *31.87*
Comment: Good. DNF was off by 2 corners - I mismemorized.
*3x3x3:* 2:07.58, 1:31.59, DNF [1:28.33], 1:16.47, 1:41.65 = *1:46.94*
*4x4x4:* DNF [9:31.59, 4:04], 7:08.59 [3:09], 7:55.16 [4:06], 8:40.90 [4:31], 8:39.10 [4:23] = *8:25.05*
Comment: Honestly, I did these because I was afraid to do the official BLD ones without some practice. I guess maybe I should have done the official BLD ones first, though, since these times were better than those. First one was off by 3 edges. Second one actually could have been 15 seconds faster, but I stopped because I thought I had mismemorized with the same letter used twice. I went back through the memo and found that I was wrong about that, and if I had just kept going, it would have been correct. Should have been sub-7.
*Magic:* 12.38, 10.27, 16.86, 24.53, 12.96 = *14.07*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Ugh. Maybe I haven't improved as much as I thought I had last week.
*Master Magic:* 4.44, 4.59, 4.19, 4.97, 4.61 = *4.55*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:10.50], DNF [1:28.13], DNF [55.11], 1:19.66, DNF [1:24.88] = *DNF*
Comment: Wow, bad. All the DNFs were 2 flipped edges. I think I need to work on that.
*Square-1:* 6:55.25 [4:00], 6:40.69 [4:05], 9:26.41 [6:07], 6:50.02 [4:17], DNF [9:05.08, 5:36] = *7:43.89*
Comment: Nice! Last one was off by 4 corners. On the third one, I messed up the edge memo and had to start over.


----------



## Lumej (Sep 15, 2010)

3x3: 26.78, 22.96, 18.97, 24.14, 24.02 = 23.71


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 15, 2010)

Seeing as I don't have enough time to actually do all the events I wanted to this week, I'll just post what I have. Oh well. 

*2x2: *4.63, 3.74, 3.90, 4.86, 3.33 = *4.09*
*3x3: *14.94, 10.73, 17.54, 13.66, 15.00 = *14.53*
*4x4: *1:17.67, 1:35.51, 1:18.51, DNF, 1:09.65 = *1:23.90 *
*2x2 BLD: *55.63, DNF(55.51), DNF(47.31) = *55.63*
*3x3 OH: *33.41, 26.20, 25.00, 37.40, 34.09 = *31.23*
*2-3-4 Relay: 1:53.80 *
*Clock: *19.83, 18.07, 16.82, 15.34, 19.17 = *18.02*
*Pyraminx: *5.87, 5.30, 5.14, 7.75, 6.12 = *5.76 D:*


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 15, 2010)

um I just deleted my post with all my results (for like ten events)...I guess I'll just wait till next week then.


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 15, 2010)

*2x2x2*
6.47, DNF, 5.61, 7.21, 6.16 = 6.61
I failed on the DNF
*3x3x3*
13.78, 14.80, 18.65, 22.22, 14.80 = 16.08
*4x4x4*
1:37.61, 1:22.81, 1:27.03, 1:15.80, 1:26.50 = 1:25.45
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
50.13, DNF, DNF = 50.13
Second DNF was because of an internal piece pop. 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Depressing, all very close though
*Magic*
DNF, 1.84, 1.91, 1.96, 1.80, = 1.90
*Megaminx*
1:21.30, 1:33.55, 1:29.75, 1:27.58, 1:30.02 = 1:29.12

I did all of these last night when I was really tired so I didn't do so well.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 16, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (12.53), 7.25, 10.05, 8.74, (7.00) = *8.68*
*3x3x3:* (20.95), 25.32, (28.35), 22.48, 27.35 = *25.05*
Wow that’s fantastic for me! 
*4x4x4:* (3:08.34), 2:29.12, (2:00.27), 2:07.89, 2:26.36 = *2:21.12*
*5x5x5:* 2:50.66, (2:36.61), (3:03.66), 2:46.73, 2:42.94 = *2:46.78*
Learning to look for the next edge while placing the current one
*6x6x6:* (4:17.09), 4:53.40, 4:48.33, (4:55.20), 4:40.28 = *4:47.33*
*7x7x7:* (7:02.66), 7:53.42, 7:55.30, (7:56.62), 7:39.99 = *7:49.57*
Very cold hands.
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:42.04, DNF (2:06.47), 1:07.14 = *1:07.14*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:23.65, (1:08.38), 1:10.96, 1:21.48, (1:39.54) = *1:18.70* 
*Pyraminx:* 13.45, 9.00, 11.26, (15.27), (8.00) = *11.24*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39!!!* First sub-40  Forced an easy corner ending.


Spoiler



2x2x2: F2 B U B’ R2 U 6
2x2x3: L D2 L2 F2 L2 F’ L’ F 8/14
F2L #3: D2 L2 F’ D’ F L’ D2 L 8/22
F2L #4: (L) D L’ D’ L D2 L’ 6/28
Edges: R F D F’ D’ (R’) 5/33
Corners: (R) (D’) L’ D R’ D’ L D2 6/39
Solution: F2 B U B’ R2 U L D2 L2 F2 L2 F’ L’ F D2 L2 F’ D’ F L’ D2 L2 D L’ D’ L D2 L’ R F D F’ D2 L’ D R’ D’ L D2
Getting better and better! I tried about 8 OLLs before finding the one with the easy corners. Whole thing only took 20 min.



Hopefully next week I’ll have time for more BLD events, and maybe my first 4x4 BLD attempt. Homework gets in the way


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, nice! I figured you were still a couple minutes better than me. And sure enough, you are! As for the accuracy, it's still a small enough sample that it's hard to be sure. If you really want to improve the accuracy, I still think the best way is post-mortems. Figure out exactly what you're doing wrong each time, and then try to correct the mistakes one by one. Keep track of your mistakes and see if some happen more often than others. It takes more work - you often have to rescramble and then resolve the pieces that were wrong to figure it out - and sometimes you can't do it. But I think it's almost always worth the effort to try.



Hey Mike,

Yes I think I will have to start doing this for the 5x5x5. I already noticed that I do this for the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 when I make a small error. Mostly this comes from being utterly dumbfounded at how I got a DNF, when everything felt so perfect. Usually it is because of a memory error with memorizing a wrong letter, or sometimes a wrong position (i.e. shooting to a place twice). I think you're right though, and I'll try to remember to do post-mortems on my solves in the future.



Mike Hughey said:


> Oops - looks like my UWR may finally fall. I'm glad it might be to the guy who had it before me.



I don't know about that, I still have to get the sub-30  Also, didn't Rafal already do sub-30? I thought he was into 6x6x6BLD at one point before, and was getting some very fast times. Perhaps I have remembered incorrectly, but I thought he at least had a time close to sub-30.



Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5 BLD:* 15:04.44 [7:55], DNF [14:10.93, 7:13], 14:33.38 [7:43] = *14:33.38*
> Comment: Those were pretty nice! Not nearly as fast as Chris, but still quite good for me. So I guess the 4-week break wasn't too bad for me overall.



Nice job yourself sir, those are definitely very solid times for 5x5x5!



Mike Hughey said:


> *Square-1:* 6:55.25 [4:00], 6:40.69 [4:05], 9:26.41 [6:07], 6:50.02 [4:17], DNF [9:05.08, 5:36] = *7:43.89*
> Comment: Nice! Last one was off by 4 corners. On the third one, I messed up the edge memo and had to start over.



I have to be honest that my reaction to your Square-1 BLD is still very much  Congratulations again Mike, this is really very impressive to see, and it's fun to watch you improve!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Oops - looks like my UWR may finally fall. I'm glad it might be to the guy who had it before me.
> ...


Hmm, I don't think I remember that. Maybe I just missed hearing about it - he's certainly quite capable of it - probably even sub-20! I believe my PB (which I've thought of as a UWR, since I haven't heard of better) is 28:20.54; I've been sub-30 a few times. But I figure you'll get there soon enough, now that you're actually practicing it.


----------



## tkubo (Sep 16, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:04.72, 1:50.13, DNF(2:02.04) = *1:50.13*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*:　*5/7 42:22.55* (memo ~28:30)


----------



## @uguste (Sep 16, 2010)

2x2x2 : 5.53, (7.39), 6.09, 5.66, (3.41) = *5.76*
3x3x3 : 14.77, 16.72, (20.55), 14.68, (13.46) = *15.39*
4x4x4 : 1:11.87, 1:08.53, (1:35.09(POP)), (59.92), 1:14.93 = *1:11.78* the sub-1 hap OP 
5x5x5 : 2:43.12, 2:45.58, 2:43.20, (2:27.27), (2:51.14) = *2:43.97*
234 : *1:43.13*
2345 : *4:36.23*
3x3x3 MTS : 1:35.31, (1:29.19), (1:56.78), 1:53.27, 1:41.26 = *1:43.28*
3x3x3 OH : (36.39), 30.40, 28.33, 28.24, (27.88) = *28.99*  
2x2x2 BLD : 1:05.30, DNF, 41.01 = *41.01 * good 
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* only execution mistakes, 3rd was very close (an edge alg I executed backwards )
multi : 0/2 = *DNF* in 13:02.45
pyraminx : 19.00, (10.18), 16.53, (37.62), 11.14 = *15.56* lol so inconsistent
square-1 : 35.99, 37.98, (33.78), (46.40), 35.27 = *36.41*
megaminx :
magic : (1.22), 1.80, (3.03+), 2.19, 1.58, = *1.86*
master magic : 5.57, 4.97, (4.74), 8.74, (DNF) = *6.42* lol 

FMC :


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry I'm a little late, been ill a couple of days.

Congratulations Daniel who almost beat Simon (did it for a little while )

*2x2x2*(36)

 2.08 onionhoney
 2.87 Slash
 3.21 SimonWestlund
 3.60 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3.89 MTGjumper
 4.02 The Rubik Mai
 4.09 rickcube
 4.35 Neo63
 4.44 KboyForeverB
 4.49 ZB_FTW!!!
 4.52 asiahyoo1997
 4.60 kinch2002
 4.63 Evan Liu
 4.91 04mucklowd
 5.04 Elliot
 5.73 janelle
 5.76 @uguste
 5.81 pierrotlenageur
 6.27 PeterV
 6.61 dimwmuni
 6.83 Zane_C
 7.01 otsyke
 7.03 Chrish
 7.22 ArcticxWolf
 7.45 MylesPerHour
 7.55 AvGalen
 7.79 coinman
 8.54 okayama
 8.68 Keroma12
 9.02 Edam
 9.65 jamesdeanludlow
 20.04 BC1997
 20.66 Eleredo
 27.33 aronpm
 31.87 Mike Hughey
 35.20 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(47)

 10.44 onionhoney
 10.65 Hyprul 9-ty2
 10.90 asiahyoo1997
 11.19 Yes, We Can!
 11.23 SimonWestlund
 11.92 The Rubik Mai
 12.29 MTGjumper
 13.66 Slash
 14.53 rickcube
 14.54 kinch2002
 14.91 Elliot
 15.39 @uguste
 15.53 cmhardw
 15.74 Evan Liu
 15.80 pierrotlenageur
 15.97 Edam
 16.08 dimwmuni
 16.44 a small kitten
 16.67 Neo63
 16.68 ZB_FTW!!!
 16.86 Chrish
 16.92 Zane_C
 17.08 04mucklowd
 17.14 JunwenYao
 17.37 aronpm
 18.45 KboyForeverB
 18.55 undick
 19.20 jamesdeanludlow
 19.24 otsyke
 19.33 MylesPerHour
 20.56 janelle
 22.55 Inf3rn0
 23.71 Lumej
 23.73 AvGalen
 24.35 PeterV
 24.86 larf
 25.05 Keroma12
 25.47 bluedasher
 26.00 okayama
 30.07 supercuber86
 35.48 MichaelErskine
 42.46 MatsBergsten
 45.92 BC1997
 46.80 Eleredo
 1:00.85 ManSkirtBrew
 1:46.94 Mike Hughey
 2:23.97 Birgit
*4x4x4*(27)

 48.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 51.43 SimonWestlund
 51.73 MTGjumper
 53.33 asiahyoo1997
 58.27 The Rubik Mai
 1:00.17 Slash
 1:02.47 pierrotlenageur
 1:08.66 kinch2002
 1:10.90 MylesPerHour
 1:11.78 @uguste
 1:12.36 Evan Liu
 1:12.63 Neo63
 1:14.11 jamesdeanludlow
 1:14.47 JunwenYao
 1:16.58 AvGalen
 1:20.02 KboyForeverB
 1:23.90 rickcube
 1:25.45 dimwmuni
 1:25.71 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:27.60 Edam
 1:32.17 Zane_C
 1:49.59 okayama
 2:12.66 janelle
 2:21.12 Keroma12
 2:44.53 MatsBergsten
 7:39.18 cmhardw
 8:25.05 Mike Hughey
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:38.24 SimonWestlund
 1:41.27 asiahyoo1997
 1:45.36 The Rubik Mai
 1:45.81 Slash
 1:56.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:02.51 MylesPerHour
 2:12.65 kinch2002
 2:15.46 pierrotlenageur
 2:15.47 Neo63
 2:16.93 jamesdeanludlow
 2:17.34 AvGalen
 2:31.37 KboyForeverB
 2:43.97 @uguste
 2:46.78 Keroma12
 2:49.75 Evan Liu
 3:02.15 ZB_FTW!!!
 3:59.44 janelle
 7:07.40 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:54.06 SimonWestlund
 3:11.68 asiahyoo1997
 3:16.17 MylesPerHour
 4:20.12 jamesdeanludlow
 4:25.43 pierrotlenageur
 4:47.34 Keroma12
 6:17.08 AvGalen
 6:17.32 KboyForeverB
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:48.87 SimonWestlund
 4:56.68 MylesPerHour
 5:00.89 asiahyoo1997
 6:59.47 AvGalen
 7:00.64 jamesdeanludlow
 7:49.57 Keroma12
 8:04.59 kinch2002
 8:11.49 pierrotlenageur
 8:36.61 KboyForeverB
 DNF cmhardw
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 18.10 a small kitten
 19.70 asiahyoo1997
 19.78 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.71 SimonWestlund
 22.16 The Rubik Mai
 22.57 MTGjumper
 24.76 Elliot
 28.99 @uguste
 30.23 kinch2002
 30.61 JunwenYao
 31.06 Zane_C
 31.23 rickcube
 31.77 ZB_FTW!!!
 35.15 Neo63
 35.54 undick
 36.12 Evan Liu
 36.17 MylesPerHour
 39.28 janelle
 39.61 aronpm
 45.49 AvGalen
 49.09 Inf3rn0
 49.35 pierrotlenageur
 51.05 jamesdeanludlow
 1:00.22 KboyForeverB
 1:18.70 Keroma12
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:41.05 SimonWestlund
 1:57.63 kinch2002
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 9.41 ZB_FTW!!!
 11.83 SimonWestlund
 17.82 Evan Liu
 20.31 aronpm
 27.18 Mike Hughey
 27.39 MTGjumper
 29.73 kinch2002
 30.97 Neo63
 37.56 MatsBergsten
 41.01 @uguste
 42.65 KboyForeverB
 50.13 dimwmuni
 51.02 pierrotlenageur
 53.32 Zane_C
 54.81 AvGalen
 55.63 rickcube
 1:07.14 Keroma12
 1:38.63 Slash
 DNF 04mucklowd
 DNF okayama
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 58.80 aronpm
 1:33.61 SimonWestlund
 1:40.71 Mike Hughey
 1:43.24 MatsBergsten
 1:45.43 kinch2002
 1:50.13 tkubo
 1:53.87 Zane_C
 2:01.83 cmhardw
 3:48.16 pierrotlenageur
 4:49.93 Micael
 4:59.50 okayama
 6:11.69 AvGalen
 DNF @uguste
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF Chrish
 DNF KboyForeverB
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:37.90 aronpm
 6:49.00 kinch2002
 7:02.21 cmhardw
 8:08.35 Mike Hughey
 8:28.77 MatsBergsten
25:48.38 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

12:41.88 cmhardw
14:33.38 Mike Hughey
20:17.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
 DNF kinch2002
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

4/4 (13:20)  kinch2002
5/7 (42:22)  tkubo
6/9 (56:39)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (19:58)  AvGalen
2/3 (22:33)  okayama
1/2 ( 8:16)  SimonWestlund
2/7 (17:18)  aronpm
0/2 ( )  @uguste
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:00.83 kinch2002
 1:08.78 SimonWestlund
 1:19.67 AvGalen
 1:23.46 pierrotlenageur
 1:43.28 @uguste
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:08.64 asiahyoo1997
 1:11.77 SimonWestlund
 1:16.34 The Rubik Mai
 1:31.05 kinch2002
 1:31.59 pierrotlenageur
 1:36.25 Evan Liu
 1:42.44 AvGalen
 1:42.83 Neo63
 1:43.13 @uguste
 1:45.83 KboyForeverB
 1:50.81 jamesdeanludlow
 1:51.92 MylesPerHour
 1:53.80 rickcube
 1:58.85 Zane_C
 3:51.75 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:41.91 SimonWestlund
 3:01.93 asiahyoo1997
 3:15.69 The Rubik Mai
 3:37.47 MylesPerHour
 3:39.75 kinch2002
 3:40.90 pierrotlenageur
 4:10.65 jamesdeanludlow
 4:20.90 AvGalen
 4:34.19 KboyForeverB
 4:36.23 @uguste
 4:45.70 Evan Liu
*Magic*(12)

 0.99 KboyForeverB
 1.02 The Rubik Mai
 1.30 Evan Liu
 1.48 SimonWestlund
 1.56 janelle
 1.71 AvGalen
 1.86 @uguste
 1.87 Inf3rn0
 1.90 dimwmuni
 2.20 jamesdeanludlow
 3.46 pierrotlenageur
 14.07 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.22 04mucklowd
 2.66 jamesdeanludlow
 2.83 The Rubik Mai
 3.01 Evan Liu
 3.85 SimonWestlund
 4.43 AvGalen
 4.55 Mike Hughey
 4.97 ZB_FTW!!!
 6.43 @uguste
*Clock*(13)

 7.57 larf
 8.88 kinch2002
 12.01 SimonWestlund
 12.57 Inf3rn0
 13.24 fazrulz
 14.04 aronpm
 14.13 Evan Liu
 18.02 rickcube
 18.25 Mike Hughey
 19.00 AvGalen
 26.54 KboyForeverB
 29.13 The Rubik Mai
 43.65 okayama
*Pyraminx*(19)

 5.76 rickcube
 6.00 SimonWestlund
 7.28 Neo63
 8.00 MylesPerHour
 8.55 The Rubik Mai
 8.80 kinch2002
 9.18 JunwenYao
 9.47 asiahyoo1997
 11.24 Keroma12
 11.62 Evan Liu
 12.27 Zane_C
 12.39 KboyForeverB
 13.13 Inf3rn0
 13.94 AvGalen
 15.56 @uguste
 17.34 pierrotlenageur
 17.60 jamesdeanludlow
 17.66 04mucklowd
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:02.19 SimonWestlund
 1:29.12 dimwmuni
 1:47.36 The Rubik Mai
 2:21.17 MylesPerHour
 2:36.56 jamesdeanludlow
 2:54.23 kinch2002
 2:55.60 KboyForeverB
 3:02.97 AvGalen
 5:12.92 ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(11)

 13.57 MTGjumper
 17.28 Neo63
 20.62 SimonWestlund
 21.49 bucsan
 26.83 ArcticxWolf
 29.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 36.41 @uguste
 1:02.20 AvGalen
 1:11.53 Inf3rn0
 1:14.45 KboyForeverB
 7:43.89 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

23 undick
26 Stini
27 guusrs
30 AvGalen
30 okayama
30 ZB_FTW!!!
33 kinch2002
39 Keroma12
41 Slash
50 pierrotlenageur
56 Chrish
61 jamesdeanludlow
DNF  cmhardw

*Contest results*

364 SimonWestlund
304 kinch2002
232 The Rubik Mai
229 asiahyoo1997
214 AvGalen
210 pierrotlenageur
186 @uguste
184 Evan Liu
183 KboyForeverB
174 Neo63
172 Hyprul 9-ty2
166 MylesPerHour
164 MTGjumper
153 jamesdeanludlow
151 ZB_FTW!!!
149 rickcube
148 Slash
125 Zane_C
122 aronpm
117 cmhardw
112 MatsBergsten
107 Keroma12
103 dimwmuni
98 Mike Hughey
90 okayama
88 onionhoney
87 Elliot
81 janelle
80 JunwenYao
71 04mucklowd
65 Chrish
62 a small kitten
62 Inf3rn0
62 undick
56 Edam
47 Yes, We Can!
39 otsyke
36 PeterV
32 tkubo
30 larf
26 ArcticxWolf
22 Stini
21 guusrs
18 Lumej
15 BC1997
13 bluedasher
13 Eleredo
12 coinman
12 Micael
12 bucsan
11 supercuber86
11 fazrulz
10 MichaelErskine
6 ManSkirtBrew
4 Birgit


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sorry I'm late too.. Since I had a comp this weekend I havn't had much time to finish this..

Multi BLD: 1/2 8:16
Magic: 1.54, 1.34, 1.48, 1.44, 1.52 = 1.48
Master Magic: 3.69, 3.80, 3.45, 4.05, 4.12 = 3.85
Clock: 12.75, 12.30, 11.70, 12.03, 10.53 = 12.01
Pyraminx: 6.77, 5.41, 5.30, 6.48, 6.10 = 6.00
Square-1: 20.40, 19.56, 24.73, 21.90, 18.79 = 20.62


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 19, 2010)

My Fewest Moves result of 39 isn't there.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 19, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> My Fewest Moves result of 39 isn't there.


 
Sorry about that. Now it is.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks! :tu


----------



## coinman (Sep 20, 2010)

To late, i know but i did last weeks scrambles by mistake and the results was so good for me i have to publish it  

2x2x2 (11.16) (5.02) 8.77 9.44 5.15 = 7.79

I have been practicing Ortega for a few days but most of this solves ended up with one complete layer and OLL + PLL, both fives where PLL skips.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 21, 2010)

coinman said:


> To late, i know but i did last weeks scrambles by mistake and the results was so good for me i have to publish it



Such a splendid result must have its proper place in the lists 
Don't forget to make and post this weeks too (in its proper thread)


----------

